# Will they fly over water?



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to release my birds from a point that is about twenty-five miles from my home. A straight line from the release point has them flying about 500 yards out over Plymouth Bay for a space of about two miles. Will they fly over the water, or will they stay along the shore at that point?

Additionally, I would like to release them from Provincetown, Cape Cod sometime in the future. That would have them flying almost twenty-five miles over Cape Cod Bay. Other parts of the Cape would have them flying a longer distance but over less water. Any thoughts?


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

In my experience with my birds that they dont mind flying over water especially if they are consistently put in that situation. I toss my birds by the water and they cross it with no problem. In Taiwan they release the birds in the ocean during race days and even training.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a pond...they fly over it...LOL 


It's something they'll get used to if they have to.


Speaking of my pond, my birds have landed in (that is IN, not beside) it a couple times to get a quick drink before taking off again. I'd stupidly let them out before checking their water. That's when I saw them do that. As hot as it has been, water doesn't last long in the loft. I guess they figured by swooping down over the pond, it'd be easier than having to stop flying to go in the loft to drink


----------



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

I have heard of some guys saying they have seen racing homers flying over a body of water and drop right down in the middle of a pond or lake and take a drink and then take off again, heard this more than once.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

yes i've seen it with my own eyes, my pigeon drunk from the drum filled with water, cant reach the water so he went straight to the water and spread his wings not to get drown, then after drinking flaps his powerful wings to take off.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

For sure they will fly over water. In all our races in Malta the pigeons have to fly on the sea.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

In Taiwan there are races that are started from the sea


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ptras said:


> I want to release my birds from a point that is about twenty-five miles from my home. A straight line from the release point has them flying about 500 yards out over Plymouth Bay for a space of about two miles. Will they fly over the water, or will they stay along the shore at that point?
> 
> Additionally, I would like to release them from Provincetown, Cape Cod sometime in the future. That would have them flying almost twenty-five miles over Cape Cod Bay. Other parts of the Cape would have them flying a longer distance but over less water. Any thoughts?


 If you have good birds, you can take them out hundreds of miles from land and release them from a ship out on the ocean and they will fly home. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P6VVkqFZlU&NR=1


----------

